# Black Magic Theme 2017



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like you have everything nicely planned out! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I Love this!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to get my invite!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds super fun! I'd save any glass jars you might be using (like sauce jars, drink containers, etc) so you can reuse them as decorations for your party. Hit up the dollar stores for bugs & crawlies that expand in water (in the kids section) for a few jars, fill with colored water in some jars, put potion items inside other jars, and generally do a display with some lights on them. You could glue a battery powered tealight to the inside of the lid on some jars to help illuminate what's inside, or shine a blacklight in the area so things can glow in the dark. 

I would also buy some plain or black masquerade masks to have on hand for any guests who don't wear a costume, so the party feels more immersive. I have read in this forum before that not everybody takes the costume rules seriously when you ask them to dress up. 

You could hang some bird cages from the ceiling with command hooks & clear fishing line & fill them with Spanish moss, skeleton birds & ravens (dollar store is your friend for these!), and even lay battery operated green or purple string lights in them to add some creepy vibes. 

Buy lots of packs of fake butterflies at the dollar store & spraypaint them black, acid green & silver. Attach them to empty black frames or your lampshades for art pieces & extra decor. 

Buy fabric that fits your theme and fill in the center of any art pieces or framed photos you already have on the walls to keep your walls looking too busy or out of theme.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been working slowly but surely. Knocked out the start of about 100 floating candles. Now they just need spray paint, bottoms, and fishing line. Invitations are out as well. I'll have to get some pictures of the final product. I scored some cardboard for making m own tombstones for outside and finished putting together about 7 frames with lenticulars I picked up. Still have to finish my witch, my ring toss game, and a few other odds and ends. Now I'm wishing I didn't work 6 days a week D:


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

This is fantastic! I love the floating candles! I made the mistake of stuffing mine with paper so the lights would sit on top but that made them heavier than they needed to be. How will you add the flames?

I also love the idea of the little cages with moss and bones or little ravens. And of course you can't have black magic without an apothecary display! This site has loads of free apothecary labels (I even offered some on here one year) that you can snag and print for a low effort-high impact look. 

Can you share a photo of the invites?


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

The finished invitations. 
@selinamb I plan on just balancing the tea lights on the fishing line that will run about an inch down the candles. Hopefully this will cut down on materials and bulk!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Making progress on my candles! My new tea lights came in, they are all painted, now I'm just attaching bottoms and fishing line, with a tape sling inside to help hold up the tea light. Getting very excited and can't wait to hang them! I've also made progress on my severed head ring toss game, and solved a big problem I was having with my cauldron scene. So much stress has been lifted and I am back to enjoying the creative process!

On another note I have begun some food prep. Whatever I can make and freeze before the party I'm getting down. So far all of my skull cakelettes are baked. And I just finished the skull pizzas (image below). These have become a yearly tradition. So much so I've considered buying a second Nordic ware skull cakelette pan!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

The party was a success! The weather was lovely and everyone looked amazing. I'll be posting pictures shortly as I collect more from my guests!


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting photos! Can you point me in the direction of what recipe you use for your pizza skulls?


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Photo time! Unfortunately no one really got pictures of the guests  And my poor baby was so tired after the party, she had so much fun! The mystery portion of the party was a success, and I found a Halloween charades game by Anton Publications at the thrift store that kept the night going. We all had so much fun, but I am for sure scaling back next year and focusing on my yard display. I also apologize for the sideways pictures!


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

Everything looks great! I love the meat skull. Glad everyone had a great time


----------

